# ABA Turbo :)



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I have been getting some parts together for a summer build. But I'm stuck on a few things. I'm looking for a better turbo charger then the one I have now, Can some one point me to the right way. My power goal is around 200+ just to make me smile, dont really need a jet. 
But I am on a budget so don't kill me with price's. :thumbup:

Spec on car:
atp style manifold
50. a.r. 69 a.r.
10- an return
4- an feed
2.5 DP
2.5in ic piping
27x8x3 1/2
C2 stage 2 softwear
440cc delphi injectors
walbro 255 fual pump
ECS fual gauges & FPR
HKS bov

Things I have Non-Installed:
OBD1 head
Head spacer
Tming belt kit
TT timing gear
ARP head studs
270 cam
BFI stage 1 motor mounts
Pelaquin LSD
Clutch net kit stage 4

And a few gaskets

Things I have plans for:
Wide-band
Kinetic manifold
Home made SRI

So let me know what you guys think. 

Pics:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

I love aba turbos.. soooo fun.opcorn:


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

yay aba turbo's! i have a garrett 60a.r./63a.r. and it spools around 3600rpm, gives a nice pull too.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been looking at that one and some other ones like the hx35, hy35, or a gt3076r but the price is way to high for my budget. < (not the holset's) I'm looking for something with out to much lag, I dont want full boost at 5000rpm. But at the same time can take high boost (25+) I've seen some hx35 spool at around 4000rpm with a 9m^2 turbine housing, But how would I make it fit? lol!


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Bump also trying to stay with my oil feed and return.:thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Thinking to rebuild the turbo I have with a bigger compressor housing. It was a eBay turbo then I had it rebuilt by Mic turbo. Something went wrong at so far its been six months and its blown already.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Help.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just get the gt30r and be done with it.opcorn:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I want to but 1309.00 is the cheapest I found it new. And 800 used.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

papo98jetta said:


> I want to but 1309.00 is the cheapest I found it new. And 800 used.


Get a used one then. Just buy a rebuilt kit to go with it just in case.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Well see how this go for me this summer.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

good to see your project coming together. if you need any hook ups on turbo's let me know.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks man, and i'll be sure to call. And thanks again for the injectors.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

And what could I do to my transmission to hold the power I might be putting down?

I was thinking LSD bolts, weld the LSD, and a clutch next clutch.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

And I already have a 02j 1.8T flywheel. What else would I need for an 02j swap. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

o2j swap


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

What's needed for it?? I have a flywheel.:thumbup:

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Ok on choosing a turbo you should really use the smallest one for your goals.... 
Because you don't want a lot 200whp or so, I'd rec. running a t3super60, will still give you room to grow ~250whp.. other than that, I'd rec. a t3/t4 50trim, .48 or .63 exh housing, good for 300+whp.

both of these turbos are less than $600 new


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, and advice on the transmission?

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

But I really like the gt3076r because of the anti-surge housing, and that its a dual ball bearing turbo. Also if I do want more power I dont need to change my turbo. And what can I do to help my 020 last over a 02j swap?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Any of those turbo's I mentioned don't have surge issues on an ABA (50trim .48 comes close, but than use a .63 exh and you'll never have an issue), so I don't think you'll have a problem... if you want to dish out the $ for something you don't need its totaly up to you, its your car. I can only advise from experience and help you make the best choice possible.

With the power you are making there isn't a big use for uping the tranny, BUT if you ever so wish to do so, run an 02a (thats what I run with a peloquin). Blackforest Industries I believe sells an entire kit for ~$1700 I believe. A 02J is more trouble than it is worth comparing 02a to 02j, you need different axles and convert the shifter on the mission to accept a VR shifter anyways... 02a will handle the power just fine.

Are you looking for an entire parts list?
There should be a couple threads documented which I also have helped out on aiding ppl to find all the parts, you'll ned a slew of parts.
Basic list:
02a mission
flywheel
clutch
slave
master cylinder
firewall support brkt
fr motor mount
VR/g60 shifter,
g60 shifter mission brkt
clutch line
reservior line (brake fluid)


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I just want to be sure of what I buy. But I have heard about an o2a swap and I didn't know much about that. But I will look into it more, and the reason I'm concerned with it is because I've been told my transmissions won't hold the power I might be putting down. My realistic goal is over 200+ but I will want more later on in the future. And thanks a lot for the information.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

There have been many people to to make good power on 020's.... and still many have also popped them, sometimes its a gamble, good mission fluid and an LSD can help keep everything together as well as good driving habits, no burn outs and launches can make it last a life time.

In my experience, unless you got money out your ears the future plans dont' always work out like you think/expect/hope. My advice would be to get your FI setup making low 200's whp, get a clutch to support it. and live with that for a while before you look into getting an 02a swap and turning up the boost out the waszooo. :beer:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. All these little upgrades are not going to be done till maybe late July, so I have a lot of time to search and think about what I'm going to do. Thanks a lot.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

did someone say HX35? 

On my 8v... 375whp 365wtq at 25psi...full spool by 4400


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4876814-Q-s-2010-Build...same-8v-more-turbo...


GIT SOME!:beer:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I did read your thread, all of it. Lol.
And do you really think my setup can spool one of those. You have a little more work then I do.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> I did read your thread, all of it. Lol.
> And do you really think my setup can spool one of those. You have a little more work then I do.


seriously? I have a mildly ported head, lower compression, and a cam. You'll be fine.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol, I know I can spool it but the lag is a problem. Did you spool that fast with a 12^cm? Or a 9^cm? And could I fit that with a kinetic manifold or will I need to build my own ramhorn manifold.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> Lol, I know I can spool it but the lag is a problem. Did you spool that fast with a 12^cm? Or a 9^cm? And could I fit that with a kinetic manifold or will I need to build my own ramhorn manifold.


I dunno if it'll fit with the kinetic mani...and u read my thread u know that's the 12cm^2 housing...


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Had to check, but how would I go about welding me a ram horn manifold twin scroll. Because I know you didn't make your ramhorn a twin scroll.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> Had to check, but how would I go about welding me a ram horn manifold twin scroll. Because I know you didn't make your twin scroll.


No I made my ramhorn single scroll then ported/knife edged the turbine inlet to match a regular t3 gasket (also in my thread)


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I know you did, but if I make one I would like to make it a twin scroll so it can spool a little faster.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> I know you did, but if I make one I would like to make it a twin scroll so it can spool a little faster.
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


Then get the bep .70 a/r


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

The 9^cm?

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> The 9^cm?
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


Nooo the BEP .70a/r single scroll housing...google it. That'll bring the spool down to 3800 for 25psi


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice, and any advice on how to build the RAM horn manifold.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

LOTS OF PATIENCE and proficient skill in TIG...I can get u all the material if you like...


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a friend that dose my welding for cheap, and how much would it cost?

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> I have a friend that dose my welding for cheap, and how much would it cost?
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


U have a PM.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Now I need to know what to do with my transmission. Lmao.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Well guys I think I'm going with a gt3076r because the holset is a little more difficult to fit into my set up. And I'm thinking of building my 020 to hold the power reliably.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> Well guys I think I'm going with a gt3076r


$1150 for one


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I know. :\ but its easy to mount up over an hx35. But thanks a lot for the info because I will be using an hx35 someday. But the hx35 is cheaper then the gt3076r so now im leaning for it.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I can only find an hx35w for around $250.00. So how would I get it to fit a bep turbine housing, Saying I can find one cheap. lol!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

papo98jetta said:


> Well guys I think I'm going with a gt3076r because the holset is a little more difficult to fit into my set up. And I'm thinking of building my 020 to hold the power reliably.


Good luck getting the 020 to hold any kind of power..... We were tearing the teeth off of 4th or 5th every race weekend when we ran 020 boxes on the boss's 150whp road racing Scirroco. Switched to an 02J and haven't hurt a thing in 2 years.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Was the transmission built in any way? Like and LSD or something?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Prof315 said:


> Good luck getting the 020 to hold any kind of power..... We were tearing the teeth off of 4th or 5th every race weekend when we ran 020 boxes on the boss's 150whp road racing Scirroco. Switched to an 02J and haven't hurt a thing in 2 years.


realistically temperatur may have something to do with that.... although there has been 250whp road racing 020's which haven't exploded also..... Its a shot in the dark everytime. :screwy:

For example, my stock Evo9's transfer case blew @18k miles... car had no mods.... there are 600awhp evo's still on stock transfer cases... how is that possible 
Must be those drivetrain gremmlins:laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

papo98jetta said:


> Was the transmission built in any way? Like and LSD or something?


fully built with a clutch type LSD, ARP ring gear bolts, and upgraded cross shaft. We didn't blow up just 1 020 it was a MINIMUM of 1 tranny per race weekend.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

That's true, but I'm starting to think more and more that I'm not going to get this done due to the cost it might be. I added everything just for the motor and its over $3000+ already. And that's with the hx35 on the cheap.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Thats what happens  cost way too much money to build
You want my entire setup? I'd though about getting rid of it if I move by the end of summer


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I already have a lot of parts. I'm think of buying a 240sx and spend my money on that.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't be scured! U have the resources...no reason why u shouldn't do the holset.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Trust me I want to run one so bad!! But I know my 020 is not going to last with the way I like to get on my car. Also the price of everything all together is killing me. Last year I made my goal to make my aba turbo charged and I did it. Now I feel like this goal is a little to high for me to reach. And if it is I will just gather more parts till it CAN be done. I have made up my mind and that's what is going to happen.(some day) Thanks a lot for the advice guys.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

i am stuck between the gt3071 and a 5457 precision. good luck


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

What's the difference? It's hard, right? Lol.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

snobum said:


> i am stuck between the gt3071 and a 5457 precision. good luck


5557


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

So I think it can be done by this summer if I work SUPER hard. So let's see how this go for me.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

And I'm going with the hx35

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

the_q_jet said:


> Nooo the BEP .70a/r single scroll housing...google it. That'll bring the spool down to 3800 for 25psi


Q you still on drugs 
All your spool characteristics should be added by another 200-400rpm for stock head ports and no HUGE custom ground cam:laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Prof315 said:


> Good luck getting the 020 to hold any kind of power..... We were tearing the teeth off of 4th or 5th every race weekend when we ran 020 boxes on the boss's 150whp road racing Scirroco. Switched to an 02J and haven't hurt a thing in 2 years.





GTijoejoe said:


> realistically temperatur may have something to do with that.... although there has been 250whp road racing 020's which haven't exploded also..... Its a shot in the dark everytime. :screwy:
> 
> For example, my stock Evo9's transfer case blew @18k miles... car had no mods.... there are 600awhp evo's still on stock transfer cases... how is that possible
> Must be those drivetrain gremmlins:laugh:


Mine so far is holding together just fine, but then again I am very nice to my trans. I dont really put the hammer down till 3rd gear, dont side step the clutch, shift very gentle etc. 

I have an 02a sitting on my garage floor.:banghead:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

GTijoejoe said:


> Q you still on drugs
> All your spool characteristics should be added by another 200-400rpm for stock head ports and no HUGE custom ground cam:laugh:


AYE! My ported head flowed only 10% more over stock on the stock valve sizes. and i'm quoting my tt266 cam days...the new cam seems to be about 200rpms later....but got dam at 6500 does she really wake up!


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> Mine so far is holding together just fine, but then again I am very nice to my trans. I dont really put the hammer down till 3rd gear, dont side step the clutch, shift very gentle etc.
> 
> I have an 02a sitting on my garage floor.:banghead:


Swap that sh*t in. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Q you reving til 8k?

Finally got everything sorted with my vehicle hopefully this weekend I can retune all my drivability and turn some boost past 7psi :screwy:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

GTijoejoe said:


> Q you reving til 8k?
> 
> Finally got everything sorted with my vehicle hopefully this weekend I can retune all my drivability and turn some boost past 7psi :screwy:


7500 currently...8k scares me...thats "no tach land"


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Now my car has and idle issue. I am what you call MAD right now. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:beer::beer:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Also hose lower then that.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Has*^ 

Fixed it when I woke up today, it was a Dirty tb.:thumbup:


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

Im putting a hx35 on my crossflow also... ordered flanges and been looking at twin scroll manifolds..


keep up the work.. I think were going to have a couple of monster 8 valves..


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice let me know how things go.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

How much would it cost to rebuild an 02j?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> How much would it cost to rebuild an 02j?


Professionally....$700-$1000


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

That's steep, I'm going to see if I can get a quote from my father. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

papo98jetta said:


> How much would it cost to rebuild an 02j?


I've got a couple of 02A/02J trannies sitting around freshly gone through and I'm in Melbourne, FL


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Price?

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

And do you have extra parts for a full swap?

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

papo98jetta said:


> And do you have extra parts for a full swap?
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


Yeah I've got everything. Flywheel (G60) with used clutch and pressure plate, booster/slave bracket, clutch master and slave (used), pedal assy, shifter assy and cables and a freshened with bolt kit 02A. $600 picked up or possibly meet half way.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Any way you can hold it? At the moment I dont have the money to make that buy.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

papo98jetta said:


> Any way you can hold it? At the moment I dont have the money to make that buy.


yup lmk


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot, I'll let you know as soon as I can. :thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

What do you guys think about this?

http://www.aspecperformance.com/t3601turbocharger-p-324.html


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

papo98jetta said:


> What do you guys think about this?
> 
> http://www.aspecperformance.com/t3601turbocharger-p-324.html


You have to admit, you're coming along way away from your original statement 200+hp putting a smile on your face.

That turbo is too large for your application.

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=tp&Category_Code=TBN

Again, use the smallest turbo for your goals... a 50trim is more than enough of what you need:thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

That is just my REALISTIC goal. But now if I can make 300+ I don't see why not. I do plan on making more power later. So why would I go with a .50 a/r ( which I already have ) instead of going bigger to be ready for what I have planned in the future. Wouldn't that be a waste of money? 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

No, that is the improper mind set, turbo's dont' last forever and lets be realistic you're not going to venture into the 300whp range.... when? 1, 2, 3 yrs?

50trim will still get you to 300whp... 60-1 way too big no matter how you split it.... 
In closing, its your opinion/option, we can only give you the best advice possible, a large laggy turbo will be very crappy while you are only running 200whp, if you could drive the difference between something that spooled like crazy and gave you 250whp.... you'd be pretty happy rather than a lagtastic turbo capble of 500whp 3 yrs down the road, so you can spend the now time driving @ 200.....take good advice when its given :thumbup:

I've owned a turbo'd 8 valve since 2004, same car different setups, turbo's etc... there isn't a whole lot of ppl here on the vortex with similar experience.:beer:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

What if it had a .62 turbine housing?

I think my car can handle that turbo. It flows around the same as an hx35 (61 l\d). And Q only had a minor port & polish and a TT266 when he put down 375whp at 25psi with his hx35 with a 12^cm. I know you have more experience then me but I have seen some set-up run really well with a 60-1. And my real goal is just to make more power, If I can make around 275+hp I'll be happy but I always want more. And The truth is my set-up will never be finished till there is nothing left to do.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

My statement still stands, the size of your turbo is not a pissing contest, to ppl who are knowledgable you only look like a fool not utilizing the capability of your turbo. Where in layman lands, ppl boast about having a 35r but they are only putting down 400whp... makes no sense
Every setup is slightly different, Q's head work certainly improves the performance of his engine, minor P&P from head A wont be the same from head B by another person, Chuck, tigninja runs a precision turbo very similar to a 50trim and also laid down 375whp, I believe that is on a completely stock motor, E85....My advice is to run the 50trim w/ .63 exh
If you want a heavier/lagger turbo its up to you, remember, the turbine housing is only a counter to the compressor, the size of the compressor wheel is what makes the thing need to increase rotational speed to make boost... hence lag. There is a limit to how small you can go (exh housing) before surge will start to happen and how large you can go before it gives no advantage to top end power.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, so your saying that I should just send my eBay turbo to get rebuild (again)? Or upgrade to a better unit? I'm getting full boost around 3400rpm.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Personally i would look at this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0592431957&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Pricey in the short term but sized well for your target and will spool like a K04 would on your motor. I got a ride in a car with a 2300 cc 8V motor and a 6758 EFR........ HOLY CRAP!!!! from 3rd gear cruise @ 3000rpm and ~ 15 inches of vacuum to full boost (15psi he was still tuning) and the car going sideways in the time it took to get to 75% throttle.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Price is a bit high for me.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

papo98jetta said:


> Price is a bit high for me.


Yeah they aren't cheap but the EFRs are probably the best turbos out there right now in terms of what you get for your money and durability.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll look into it.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Prof315 said:


> Personally i would look at this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0592431957&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Pricey in the short term but sized well for your target and will spool like a K04 would on your motor. I got a ride in a car with a 2300 cc 8V motor and a 6758 EFR........ HOLY CRAP!!!! from 3rd gear cruise @ 3000rpm and ~ 15 inches of vacuum to full boost (15psi he was still tuning) and the car going sideways in the time it took to get to 75% throttle.


I gotta say comparing a 2.0 to a 2.3L 8v isn't really a comparison... espcialy because we don't even understand head work difference... comparing an 8v stock head to a ported head isn't even a comparison....

I wouldn't rebuild an generic 'ebay' turbo, go buy a real quality piece.... its only ~$650 for journal base setup


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

GTijoejoe said:


> I gotta say comparing a 2.0 to a 2.3L 8v isn't really a comparison... espcialy because we don't even understand head work difference... comparing an 8v stock head to a ported head isn't even a comparison....
> 
> I wouldn't rebuild an generic 'ebay' turbo, go buy a real quality piece.... its only ~$650 for journal base setup


I realize this but the guy with the 2.3L is also running an EFR 2 sizes bigger than the one I'm recomending. He also said that all of the hype concerning the EFRs.... NOT hype but reality. And since he's a mechanical engineer who is in charge of the Roush/Yates American Lemans P2 engine program and did extensive testing with the 6255 ( the one I recommended) and suggested that for a 2.0L and under looking for quick spool and 250-350whp, the 6255 was the ideal turbo. Yes it's pricey at just under $1400 but no BOV, wastegate or boost solenoid needed ( it's all there) and incredible durability it becomes a pretty good deal. 

And bear in mind this is based on real world testing. He hung a pair of 6255s on the destroked Ford Eco-Boost that is the motor platform being developed comparing them to the stock turbos and a pair of Disco Potatoes. The EFRs outpreformed the others in every way.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm going with a 60-1 that's it.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

papo98jetta said:


> I'm going with a 60-1 that's it.


:thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

And sorry GTijoejoe I will not be taking 3 to 4 years to break 300+ more like next summer if everything goes well.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Prof315 said:


> I realize this but the guy with the 2.3L is also running an EFR 2 sizes bigger than the one I'm recomending. He also said that all of the hype concerning the EFRs.... NOT hype but reality. And since he's a mechanical engineer who is in charge of the Roush/Yates American Lemans P2 engine program and did extensive testing with the 6255 ( the one I recommended) and suggested that for a 2.0L and under looking for quick spool and 250-350whp, the 6255 was the ideal turbo. Yes it's pricey at just under $1400 but no BOV, wastegate or boost solenoid needed ( it's all there) and incredible durability it becomes a pretty good deal.
> 
> And bear in mind this is based on real world testing. He hung a pair of 6255s on the destroked Ford Eco-Boost that is the motor platform being developed comparing them to the stock turbos and a pair of Disco Potatoes. The EFRs outpreformed the others in every way.


really I think I am just overall confused, what did it have to do with the topic of a 60-1 that we were speaking of? Especially since you threw in a BW EFR in a ride of a large displacement 8v with a much larger turbo than you suggested... I just can't understand where the dots connect. I don't doubt that its a great turbo, that wasnt' my point, but everything you stated isn't so comparable to what the discussion is... other than the fact the OP is looking for something 300+whp....

Pap... You don't have to apologize to me, its you who still can't comprehend, it is your vehicle you don't have to make excuses on your decisions

50, 57, 60, 60-1... in that order, the 50trim will give you your power goals (350whp in a year at best), and you still chose the largest trim of them all... it makes no sense... 60-1 is a turbo that VR's use to pull 500whp, you'll use 60-70% of that turbo's capability and sacrifice spool for what reason? :screwy:
Those spool in a 4k range on a vr, what do you think its gunna be on an 8v?

Like I said, the experienced can only show you the direction, its your choice to pick the path.
Its not like I'm upset, just baffled...you don't understand how silly it is, but I hope all your friends think its cool you run a 60-1 on an 8v:thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

But wouldn't a 60-1 flow more then a 50 trim?


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

GT40 will do that too!


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> 50, 57, 60, 60-1... in that order, the 50trim will give you your power goals (350whp in a year at best), and you still chose the largest trim of them all... it makes no sense... 60-1 is a turbo that VR's use to pull 500whp, you'll use 60-70% of that turbo's capability and sacrifice spool for what reason? :screwy:
> Those spool in a 4k range on a vr, what do you think its gunna be on an 8v?
> 
> Like I said, the experienced can only show you the direction, its your choice to pick the path.
> Its not like I'm upset, just baffled...you don't understand how silly it is, but I hope all your friends think its cool you run a 60-1 on an 8v:thumbup:


Yeah, They'll think I'm Superman. 

Can you show me the turbo that you are recommending?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...tp&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-060&Category_Code=TBN

Something like this^^^

And I have a 57 trim, not a 50 trim. I forgot:screwy:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Well I think your superman, you want a turbo to make you fly:laugh:
Dude, I'm not trying to be a jerk but your ignoring advice from experienced ppl which you asked for which makes me wonder why are you even asking? 
Yes the 50trim stgIII is what I use to run, .48 exh, made 280wtq at 3.6k.... 
Way too much torque too early, no traction..... I currently run a 57trim, .63 exh.

I would also rec. http://www.nolimitmotorsport.com/prod/300-5557 (this is what I would run next)
between the 50trim and 5557 these turbo's will do the follow
8-10psi 190-220whp
20-25psi 275-375whp

Depending on which exh housing you choose and other supporting mods with tuning (and fuel, pump/e85), these power ranges are very accurate for 8v ABA engines. 
From a .48-.63 housing spool will be between 3.5-4.5k depending on boost pressure


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Well with the mods stated above can I run a 57 trim? And which ext. Housing would you recommend? 

The turbo I'm using is an eBay turbo that was already rebuilt once, and has blown seals now. But when I boost anything under full boost I get surge. But at full boost its fine. Could that have anything to do with the turbo?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

if you want a big turbo just use a holset hx35 thats what turbo i am going to use.I had a garrett 50 trim .63 great power full 18 psi around 4000-4300 60-1 is a huge turbo that will give you bad lag and now you have to play catch up with mustangs etc not fun get a turbo that will give you best of both worlds spool and top end and 50 trim will get it done just my .2 cents.Keep in mind a holset hx35 will spool fast then a 60-1 and make crazy power as Q did and my holset cost me 250 with shipping better price then my garrett.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

The hx35 was one of my choices. Me and Q had a talk and told me I should make around 330-350 at 25psi depending on my manifold I use. But to find the components I need for an hx35 set-up will take longer then two months. I still need a transmissions swap or find a way to make my 020 hold the power.

And I noticed that the 60-1 is a little big for my taste. Full boost comes way to late.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

A little 3rd gear pull.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSOZzajNyzE


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

What exh housing do you currently have on the 57trim?
Surge could be just the turbo, who knows what it really is.. not all ebay turbos are sketchy... but:sly:

I run a .63 thats what I rec for any 8v


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

That's what I have now on the 57.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

And what do you think of a gt3076r?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

3076 is a decent choice, just a little more $$$. 
The 57trim is your compressor size.... what is the exhaust? .48, .63, .82?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I might be able to find one used for cheaper. And I have a .63 like I said I have that on my 57 trim.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Than rock it out!
(i miss read your last post)


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Np, things happen.

```

```
Now let's see if I can get the 02a swap, gt3076r, and a few other things before the summer.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I decided to stay with my 020 so I'm just gonna put an LSD which will be sent to me Friday, and a clutch net stage 3 clutch with a stage 4 pp. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys got my LSD. 









Now is this normal?









Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Help with above. Next things on the list. 

Stage 3 clutch 
Stage 4 pp
Rebuilt R&P 
New c/v joints.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Sent my LSD to be inspected by Gary, and I also ordered my clutch from clutch net. I went with a unsprung clutch disk and red pp.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's some background on some of my parts.









OBD1 head fresh rebuild, stock springs and retainers. Might upgrade if I have the funds.









Used TT adj. Cam gear to change the timing after head spacer is in.









BNIB AUTOTECH 270 cam.









Used peloquin LSD, sent it out to Gary to get it checked out.









Heavy duty upper strut mount bushings.









New south performance steering column pod.









New Timing belt kit, car has the stock one with 100,008 miles.









ARP U/C head bolt kit, got them used form a friend.









New BFI Stage 1 motor mount kit. 









Used copper based head spacer, I have no idea who makes it. 









Some gaskets.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

my .57 stg3 .63 surged at 22-23psi on my aba.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

And how are you going to work that out?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

its my back up unit now, sits in a box.a few times i was able to get past the surge and go to 30psi, which was pretty cool, but the surge sucked cause i wanted 25ish. so i have moved on since.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice, How did it feel at 30psi?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

not bad at all. ive since blown the plugs out of it from overboost, had it to 32 psi. went with newer turbo and an engine rebuild. took a year so far to afford all of it, so im def. looking foreward to a drive soon. cheers!


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Kool, Let me know how everything goes. Good luck.:beer:


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

how did the build end up?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Still going, waiting on a few thing to start taking everything apart. Still waiting on new c/v joints, and R&P. Also waiting on my clutch to come in the mail, and for gary to tell me if my LSD is ok. I hope I dont snap axles. :banghead:


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

before i recently blew my engine , i was running 25psi with 116 race fuel with oe diff and shafts. my weak link was pistons. i doubt you'll have problems.

check this dog box out

http://www.samsonasmotorsport.com/index.php?21212203


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

That's some crazy gears, how much power were you making.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Drove the car to the girlfriends house, felt kinda wired driving it. Can you say blown R&P, slipping clutch, and noise C/V's. :banghead:

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

Honestly I really don't know. I know I'm sure I maxed my 4.0bar fpr and 440s leading to the detonation that caused piston slap and failure. But At 25 psi and race gas I'm sure somewhere in 300ish range!! Soon I'll be fully built Long block. Bigger turbo and 630cc inj so I'm hoping 400


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, I wish I could make over 300 with what I have. It feels like I've put so much into it. But good luck with the build. Let me know how everything goes so I can get more ideas.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> Wow, I wish I could make over 300 with what I have. It feels like I've put so much into it. But good luck with the build. Let me know how everything goes so I can get more ideas.
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


Well stock internals will lose strength at 24psi. It's amazing what an lri and tubular header and race gas can do


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't know that I was thinking of pushing 25psi once everything was broken in. I can't wait till I make my own Sri. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

This is Gary peloquin message to me about my LSD.

Hi Rene, See attachments The attachment pictures have some arrows showing damage by who ever removed rivets from ring gear plus damage to the inside of housing and one gear due to external gear failure. This is what you need. 1 - housing $150.00 1 - gear - $35.00 2 - bearings - $18.00 1 ARP bolt kit - $77.20 Labor $55.00 Shipping $21.00 Total $356.20 2 - good shafts no charge. 1 - good ring gear If you wish you can send me a good ring gear and I will install.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah that sucks.He fixed mine under warranty thank god.But still cheaper then 800 for a new one


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Not really I paid 535 for this so this would put me well over 800.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Today my stepfather offered to re-paint my jetta as a birthday gift. I was thinking black roof and shaved bumpers but only the line. The rest stays silver arrow. Sound good? 

And update on the lsd, I contacted the seller and we will be working something out. I hope its soon because I plan on getting all this done by 7/29/11.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Should I shave the bumpers? Only the little line.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

update..

Finally getting the lsd rebuilt, ended up pay half. :banghead: Now I'm waiting for the clutch to get here. and the funds to put it all in.

Now I have a question, is there any way to get longer gears. I know I can get a 5th gear off a tdi 020 but what about 4th?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Got my clutch.


















Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Got my E-codes pics up later.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Found a local eurospec 020 with longer gears, I'm going to buy it if its the real deal.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I got the e-codes in yesterday. Looks a lot batter.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

^ The E-codes make a heck of a difference! Car looks great!


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot, I still need to aim them right. They are pointing strait to the floor.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

What do you guys think about these? 








Corvette salad shooters, 8.5 all around. With adaptors et0 ill need to shave them down a bit.

Sorry for lack of FI stuff, will be back to it soon.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

unsprung clutch... light switch:thumbup: traffic is going to suck


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes it is, and driving in the rain too.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

fastrabbit said:


> unsprung clutch... light switch:thumbup: traffic is going to suck


Why does every one think a unsprung clutch is on and off its not i drive mine daily stage 4 spec 6 puck unsprung for a year not that bad at all and isnt bad at all threw traffic but if you not carefull it graps like a motherf***** so it does take time to get use to it but really easy after a while


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

That's true drove a vr6 with a spec stage 3, felt good but I know I'm going to always spin first till I get used to it.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

no problems with my unsprung


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

And that's why I got it, work on the transmission will be starting maybe next week. And after maybe new paint and wheels. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

vwturbofox said:


> Why does every one think a unsprung clutch is on and off its not i drive mine daily stage 4 spec 6 puck unsprung for a year not that bad at all and isnt bad at all threw traffic but if you not carefull it graps like a motherf***** so it does take time to get use to it but really easy after a while


cause driving a vr6 with a 6 puck unsprung.. everyday wasnt fun... i drive 50miles of stop and go traffic most days.. 

for something i drive on weekends it would be ok..


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I drive mine everyday, to school, work, and girlfriends house. Sometimes I see traffic and it goes on for a long time. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

8.5 all the way around.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Waiting on the LSD from Gary till then.......










Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

LSD is on its way.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Today is my birthday and I want adapters. :'(

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Adapters have been ordered, 18/23

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

We can all tell that you are super DUPER excited as you post every sliver of detail using your HTC phone :laugh:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah I'm excited, and stressed out. I have 3 weeks before school start, and I haven't even started taking things apart yet. But hey at least there is no lack of updates. Lol.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

LSD is back and ready for its new home.
Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

papo98jetta said:


> Yeah I'm excited, and stressed out. I have 3 weeks before school start, and I haven't even started taking things apart yet. But hey at least there is no lack of updates. Lol.
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


 thats bad news, odds are you won't finish that before school (thats a challenge)


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm going to try my best to get everything done. Right now I'm waiting on the shop that will be doing the LSD install for me. That's the main thing I need done right now. But these few weeks coming up are going to be very hectic. I feel like my head is going to blow up, but it must be done.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Pulled off the transmission, now to send it to put the LSD into it.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

50 trim it :thumbup: the turbo is not expensive especially if you buy it used. get a garrett .63 a/r hotside. im jealous of your LSD, thats one of my next mods


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll let you know how it hold, I will most likely have the transmission part done by this week. Now depending on how much money I have left will determine if I get a new turbo or just rebuild the one I have.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

papo98jetta said:


> I'll let you know how it hold, I will most likely have the transmission part done by this week. Now depending on how much money I have left will determine if I get a new turbo or just rebuild the one I have.
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


:thumbup: this is the guy u want right here http://pagparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_8_28&products_id=296


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been looking into a lot of turbos, and I'm either going with my 57 trim or a nice 50 trim like the one you showed me. But I still got a lot of plans to fit into two weeks.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I ordered camber plates for the rear and camber bolts for the front, Thats the wheel update.:thumbup:


----------



## mach5ive (Nov 19, 2005)

good stuff, keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Meooooow. :thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, right now I'm getting the LSD installed. Also the c/v's are being rebuilt with the steering rack.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Done. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Hey, nice rack!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

howmuch did the rack rebuild set you back?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Not much, I paid $120 for it. ( $225 for everything ) Sent it out at 10am got it back at 5pm in the same day. I was really impressed with the amount of time they got it done. 

And thanks GTijoejoe. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I have spent over $5000 in my car since last year. Am I crazy?

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> I have spent over $5000 in my car since last year. Am I crazy?
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


Amatuer


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

the_q_jet said:


> Amatuer


hahaha ^^^ where'd this guy come from?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol! Hey I think that's pretty deep for a 19 year old in high school, that's NOT using mommy and daddys money.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

papo98jetta said:


> Lol! Hey I think that's pretty deep for a 19 year old in high school, that's NOT using mommy and daddys money.
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


who's 19 and still in high school :sly: lol


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Me, its my last year. I moved around a lot with my family, missed a lot of grades so I was held back twice. :/ 

BTW: transmission will not be done till mid next week. Which is the last week of summer. :banghead:

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Got home and found a surprise at my front door. 

Teaser?









Work shoes stance?

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

hows the build coming along???


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

It's coming along grate, just wish I had more time.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

GTijoejoe said:


> hahaha ^^^ where'd this guy come from?


Basic training.....wait for my next build $15k easy (audi v8)


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

the_q_jet said:


> Basic training.....


Been there.. done that


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> Been there.. done that


Yeah, we all learn some way. Btw nice build on your aba, how are things coming along for you?

To Q: If you feel the need to donate just call me. Lol. 


Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## 16v Drakes (May 26, 2008)

*HI*

U make ram horn for the 2.o ABA turbo


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

No, but I want one. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## 16v Drakes (May 26, 2008)

*2.o turbo manifold*

Anyone on this forum know someone or a company that make tubular turbo manifold either ram style or equal-length with a 4 to 1 collector...........we are stuck with those cheap and poor design cast iron manifold.On this forum they have discussion about the best turbo that money can buy intake manifold.But little is said about exhaust manifold which can influence your overall outcome. WHY ARE WE STUCK WITH THOSE CAST IRON MANIFOLD ..............CAN WE DO A GROUP BUY.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^not many people turbo the 2.0 motors, that why theres not many manifold options.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Q has a little right up when he built his. You can talk to him, he know everything you need.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

A group buy is a _very_ good idea.
Some people would really enjoy a nice quality ramhorn.


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

AJmustDIE said:


> A group buy is a _very_ good idea.
> Some people would really enjoy a nice quality ramhorn.


x2


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Any idea's of what companies would be interested in making a limited run?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

16v Drakes said:


> Anyone on this forum know someone or a company that make tubular turbo manifold either ram style or equal-length with a 4 to 1 collector...........we are stuck with those cheap and poor design cast iron manifold.On this forum they have discussion about the best turbo that money can buy intake manifold.But little is said about exhaust manifold which can influence your overall outcome. WHY ARE WE STUCK WITH THOSE CAST IRON MANIFOLD ..............CAN WE DO A GROUP BUY.


I'm not sure why you feel they are so crappy, they still give you the ability to x3 or x4 the stock HP, which in most cases is more than the average person's build is going to achieve. No doubt a tubular manifold would be nice, but in most cases they are very expensive in comparison....
Its not like there are many FULL tubular manifolds for vr's either (off the shelf buys). Either way your best bet is to get one custom made. Chuck, Tigninja has made some very nice manifolds and currently is working on making another for an ABA.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

GTijoejoe said:


> I'm not sure why you feel they are so crappy, they still give you the ability to x3 or x4 the stock HP, which in most cases is more than the average person's build is going to achieve. No doubt a tubular manifold would be nice, but in most cases they are very expensive in comparison....
> Its not like there are many FULL tubular manifolds for vr's either (off the shelf buys). Either way your best bet is to get one custom made. Chuck, Tigninja has made some very nice manifolds and currently is working on making another for an ABA.


Tigninja does make some sick manifolds! i saw an SR20 mani he made


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

True I would love to make one myself I just don't have the time. But Q gave me all the info I need to make one.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## red beard (Oct 23, 2008)

*haz one*

I scooped one up last year used. Got mani, dp, and adapter for 300 shipped. Guy said it was a boost factory mani, but it looks pretty homemade.









and my budgets wwwwaaay under 5g's right now im at about 1k and figure itll be tops 1k more. 
subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good from here. My build was never ment to cost me so much, it just happen with all little part I've been putting into it.

Update transmission should be finished by tomorrow. And once I get it back everything will be put back together.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

red beard said:


> I scooped one up last year used. Got mani, dp, and adapter for 300 shipped. Guy said it was a boost factory mani, but it looks pretty homemade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a nice looking mani tho :thumbup:


----------



## red beard (Oct 23, 2008)

*thanks*

only problem i see is that with the adapter the turbo will be either really high or really low. 
/threadjack


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Lose the kkk and get t3 turbo.:thumbup:


----------



## red beard (Oct 23, 2008)

*budget!*

I know. yet the k26 and rebuild kit cost under 100. If anyone knows where i could get anything as cheap with a t3 let me know. Its gonna be a bit before Im ready.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

red beard said:


> I know. yet the k26 and rebuild kit cost under 100. If anyone knows where i could get anything as cheap with a t3 let me know. Its gonna be a bit before Im ready.


i dont know about under $100, but check the classifieds there are usually some good deals there :thumbup:


----------



## red beard (Oct 23, 2008)

*ima troll*

I check em prolly too frequently. also use crazedlist.org  its nice. 
Im just super budget about this and not in a hurry. plus everythings on hold while the man f*%@s the living &*@#&$* #(&@ out of my motherf(*#&ng life...:screwy:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I just tried to install my camber plates, Rotor did not want to come off so I just put it back together and called it a day.:banghead:

Thinking of getting a 2-step


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

papo98jetta said:


> Well I just tried to install my camber plates, Rotor did not want to come off so I just put it back together and called it a day.:banghead:
> 
> Thinking of getting a 2-step


I'm going to let you know.. that its worthless IMO with FWD no drag slicks...... you can't get any traction in 1st gear even without making boost in neutral.....let alone...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

GTijoejoe said:


> I'm going to let you know.. that its worthless IMO with FWD no drag slicks...... you can't get any traction in 1st gear even without making boost in neutral.....let alone...


i agree. i guess they are just amused by the noise :facepalm:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

That is 100% true GTIjoejoe I was also thinking of getting a set of slicks for my old wheels. I know what no traction is because just with my old setup I would spin all day at the track. 

Big_tom I do like the noise, but I also like the gain from using it. If you have seen my 3rd fear pull you could see that iu dont hit full boost till 4000rpm which is only 8-10psi. But with the 2-step I think i would hit full bosst a lot quicker. But like what GTIjoejoe said, with tires no traction.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Just got back from the transmission shop and I'm being chafed over $600 just for a LSD install. :banghead:

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Major shaft... lol. Sorry man.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes it is, should of taken it to my dads friend. He was gonna do it for free. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

papo98jetta said:


> Just got back from the transmission shop and I'm being chafed over $600 just for a LSD install. :banghead:
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


that is WAY too expensive... they better fill your tranny up with fluid then


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

He is but it shouldn't cost that much. And the only reason I went with him was because he was a friends friend that was going to treat me good. Think I'm getting good treatment?

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

papo98jetta said:


> Yes it is, should of taken it to my dads friend. He was gonna do it for free.
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


yea u shoulda did that. buy him some beer or something :thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm picking the parts up and dropping it off, I think that's better then beer.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Update: got myself an innovative wideband. (Blue) 











Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Put my camber plates on. (Only one side for now)


























Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Is that a fart cannon I see there?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, yes it is.(old owner) Will be gone soon. Just waiting on the funds, transmission work sucked most of it up. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Moving on up!!










Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Now I have to wait another week for the transmission, I am really unhappy with this guy and his work. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Needed to do something with the car today so I did this. 


































Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

lookin good bro:thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Tom:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Transmission is done, gonna pick it up today after school.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

papo98jetta said:


> Transmission is done, gonna pick it up today after school.
> 
> Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


 :beer:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys just finished putting everything together. Now I have a question, theses this metal plate in between the motor and transmission. Well mine is rubbing my PP is that normal? My stock clutch has the marks and it worked fine. 

Stock clutch for reference:










Btw the stage 4 is not there far from the stock clutch when it comes to feel. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

^ fixed. I need my linkage adjusted.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm going to put up a video of how its running!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

papo98jetta said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to put up a video of how its running!:thumbup::thumbup:


 o lets see it :thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuMrn3LgJ-E 

Sorry about the music, I was in traffic.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

you gotta give it some gas next time! lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

and no music :thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol, trying to get used to it. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

FAIL


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Agreeing with Quintin until further notice.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

The entire video was a fail, but hey at lest you guys have an idea.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

We know the car drives. 
Nothing of what_ how_ it drives.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Shakes like crazy due to the stage 1 motor mounts, clutch grabs quick and aggressive. A proper video will be up sooner or later. But I would like to do it after the break in.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

stg1 mounts arent that bad....i had em in my emkayfour.....btw if you plan on goin much above 300whp...they arent good enough  too much torx!


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, lol. Well I have been think and I'm going to hold putting the new head on. I want to build it with p&p and heavy duty valve springs.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Yesterday I hit the 250 miles needed to break in the motor mounts but I'm still getting a lot of vibration. I plan on putting them to 44lb. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Hit 410 miles today, I have a few things that I will be getting done this weekend. Today new front motor mount, Saturday connect wideband, wash and wax it. Sunday meet in sunrise for BBQ and photoshot.

Also how many miles should I stop at for a clutch break in? I was think 500.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Everybody I know usually waits until 1K after everything has been went through again. And I also know most clutch manufacturers recommend a break in period of 1K.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

So 1k it is, I hope it doesn't take long to reach it. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Mileage is a generic way to estimate usage 500-1k miles is more than enough.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I was think 500 because a lot of the jdm guys using a clutch net set-up go up to 500 and it holds fine. That's only for daily driving, they wait till 1k to run it on the drag strip. Also other people wait till 500, but I've been told that I would wait for 1k from a lot of my buddys. 

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Now I have a new problem, standing still my mph jumps up and down. Example: 0-100, 40-60, 0-40 and so on. But goes back to normal some times. What could that be?

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Btw local meet yesterday: 














































Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Yesterday my battery died so I replaced it, Also connected my wideband.

This weekend I will be installing the head spacer and cam, Then maybe a dyno. :thumbup:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

*Video's!!*

Crusing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpKHhZCwNas

Idle, sorry for the radio.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o8DjyiQ5jA

4th gear pull 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwJXqCdlJTk
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------^^^^ still being published
BBQ Sunday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqrFDYf1iOQ


----------

